
Little Snitch 4 released - salzig
https://blog.obdev.at/little-snitch-4/
======
n42
This was released a couple months back, and already discussed on HN. Good
release - the UI and taskbar visual improvements are nice. The map view is
cool, but not sure how much practical value it added.

~~~
_asummers
Previous discussion of new features:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14628332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14628332)

~~~
severine
Oh, how I'd love a FOSS, cross-platform, OS-wide, uMatrix-like, firewall!!!

------
lostgame
I'm sure this has a handful of legitimate users for privacy purposes but I'm
genuinely curious how minuscule that user group is vs. the massive user base
for piracy, preventing apps from 'phoning home.'

I mean, back in the MSJ days, this was 'the tool' for Mac piracy. It may have
more legitimate uses now, but that's how I remember it from back in the day.

And doesn't MacOS' more current built-in firewall potentially take care of a
lot of what this would do?

~~~
nicky0
Wouldn't know about the piracy bit, but no, MacOS has no built in service even
remotely as capable as Little Snitch.

